# Hocking River Boat Launch At Troy?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I see on an Ohio map that there is a boat launch on the Hocking River at Troy.

What is the launch like?

I need to know if I launch there, is it deep enough all the way that I can get my boat down to the Ohio River? Its aluminum, 19' and drafts 10" - 12" with the outboard lifted.

If I can, about how long does it take?

I will have my wife along to sight-see on the Ohio river and will be coming from Athens. Launching at Troy would allow us to see a different section of the Ohio river, if possible. 
Otherwise we will drive to Marietta, and launch on the Muskingham.

I would very much appreciate all the information possible.

Thanks guys, 
- Rumi


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

where is Troy located at? Ive fished the Hocking alot but never heard of Troy.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Ruminator, I believe you got some wrong information. There is no boat launch at all on the Hocking River. It starts at Lancaster, Ohio, and flows through Logan, Athens, and Hockingport at the mouth of the Ohio. I believe Troy is over in the western part of the state. 
The Hocking is really a great river for a variety of fish. Especially close to Athens near WHites Mill. Fish can't get past the small falls. 
You're best bet for launching close to the Hocking probably is Marietta. I'm not sure if there's a ramp near the mouth of the Hocking. Hope this helps. 
I was hoping to get back to OHio and fish the Hocking this fall. Guess I'll have to let the smallies here in WV keep me busy!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

OU , There is a boat launch on the Hocking its down past the Coolspot going towards Hockingport , but thats the only one I know of.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

As I look at the map, I think it must be Troy township in the east part of Athens county. There's a small town named Coolville just south of the boat ramp on the map.

The shown location for a boat launch is just on the north side of State Route 50/32/7; which runs just north of a town called Coolville, which is just east of where Rt. 7 joins Rts. 50/32.
The ramp looks to be maybe 6-8 miles from the Ohio River.

Is that 6-8 miles south of Coolville(St. Rts. 50/32/7) to the Ohio River navigable by boat?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes the boat ramp past Coolville you will be able to get your boat in there , Ive fished that part of the river before in a boat and did very well on Smallies and Whities, you shouldnt have any problems with your boat gettin it into the Ohio River from there.. As for time im not sure maybe half hour tops to get to the Ohio..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey thanks a ton guys!

I really appreciate all of your help!
I can make plans now and be confident in them. That is worth its weight in gold.  :B

- Rumi


----------

